# Razzien bei SMS-Agenturen und Call-Centern



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83857


> Ein Großaufgebot von Polizei und Zoll hat am heutigen Mittwoch in Flensburg und Umgebung zahlreiche Firmen und Wohnungen nach Beweisen für Betrügereien mit Handygebühren durchsucht. Die Durchsuchungen, an denen rund 80 Beamte beteiligt waren, richteten sich gegen Betreiber so genannter SMS-Agenturen und Call-Center.


----------



## gation (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Razzien bei SMS-Agenturen und Call-Centern*

Gute Sache. Vielleicht kommt man seitens der Ermittler auf den Geschmack. Im deutsch-dänischen Grenzgebiet dürfte überhaupt eine interessante Gegend sein. Was das Thema SMS-Chats angeht, gibt es da so viele Firmen, die unangenehm aufgefallen sind, dass man - selbst wenn es 15 Objekte waren - gute Chancen hätte, daneben zu liegen, würde man raten, wen es (diesmal) (schon) erwischt hat.


----------

